# Next White Bhangra Superstar



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Check this guy out .......hilarious


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Lols that was quite good


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

pmsl :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Brilliant!!! Can't stop laughing!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Absolute classic


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Saw this on Facebook absolutely awesome


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

It's spot on as well.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

He done well 

Had a friend whatsapp me the clip, laughed my head off.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Good old Brummy, driving through small heath too - wonder what inspired him?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

addzSE said:


> He done well
> 
> Had a friend whatsapp me the clip, laughed my head off.


Same. I couldnt stop laughing when my mate sent it to me. :lol:


----------

